# More striped intermedius pics for Shawn :)



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Finally got pics of all 3 males. Also are pics of their 75 gallon vert and some of their cohabitants. BTW, found a nice white egg today. Hopefully all goes well 

Top









Bottom













































Thanks for looking,
Brian


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Stunning!, some of these look exacly like my summersi.
Good luck with the egg!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you throw pinheads in there too for the h. leucs?


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I do. The only thing that stinks is the crickets eat the brom leaves  . I guess that's just something I'll have to deal with.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Nice setup you got there. What kinda lighting are you using?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian Fischer said:


> Yes, I do. The only thing that stinks is the crickets eat the brom leaves  . I guess that's just something I'll have to deal with.


yeah i was thinking that and that the crickets also might get too big. a couple of years ago i had a pretty big tank with some histrionicus in it and i also had a bunch of ebraccata and wanted to put them together since they would be pretty much out of each others' way, was too scared of the food incompatibility and cross contamination though


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Look at you , very nice!

great tank shot also...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

So so jealous! I like the big ol vert.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

never seen a vert so big. looks great, and so do your frogs! btw couldnt you put something like a peice of fruit in the tank for the crickets? it should attract the flies to one spot as well right? or do the crickets seem to have a taste for broms?lol


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

VEry nice frogs indeed! 

But is it just me or are the 1st and 3rd Frog very Skinny???

I just noticed it and wanted to ask, just curious!

Grtz Dennis


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

DenZ0r said:


> VEry nice frogs indeed!
> 
> But is it just me or are the 1st and 3rd Frog very Skinny???
> 
> ...


First one could probably use a little extra feeding, but nothing I'm too worried about. Third one definitely looks fine to me. Males don't really have the round/plump look like females for the most part.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I think it is just the angle. My Imitator Intermedius can look very skinny when they are streched out like that, or they can look plumb when they are currled up.


P.S. You have a very nice Peru collection. If I add anymore forgs they will definatley be from Peru.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice what size tank is that?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice! I like the dense planting. I'm sure the inters love it.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Julio said:


> pretty nice what size tank is that?


From the original post:


> Finally got pics of all 3 males. Also are pics of their 75 gallon vert and some of their cohabitants.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the one longitudinal stripe. Where did you get the cages from? Great design.


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

It's one tank shown, the top half and the bottom half. I used a standard 75 gallon fish tank and got Paul at FCA to make me some custom inserts for it. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

So how are the h leucs and imis doing together, and are the pinheads chewing too much up or growing too large?


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

What is the lighting on that thing? That is awesome, I am inspired to redo my 55 gallon ex-cichlid tank in the same style!


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

How old are those clowns? My clown babies are eating 1/4" crickets and they are not even 4 months old...


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

AlexD said:


> What is the lighting on that thing? That is awesome, I am inspired to redo my 55 gallon ex-cichlid tank in the same style!


I currently use a coralife 24" compact fluorescent fixture with a coralife 65W 6500k bulb.

My clowns are about 5 months old and eating about the same size crickets. They have also taken a liking to the bean beatles I got recently from Mike Shrom.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you have the lighting down the side of the viv or just resting on top? I imagine lighting something that big vertically posed quite the predicament!


----------



## Brian Fischer (Sep 7, 2008)

No lighting down the sides, just on top. Obviously there isn't enough light to grow much on the ground, which is why I put that giant brom on the bottom.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm kinda thinking that if one were to build a stand for a 75 vert that fully encompassed the bottom sides and top of the viv, vertical lighting wouldn't be all that bad of an idea. It would be a lot easier to train the light to staying inside the viv and not blinding everyone in the room. PLUS, if you have any cabinetry skills at all, one might be able to make it look pretty good! 

Hmmm....Now my brain juices are flowing and i think i might have to give it a shot for a group of imitators! I really like how you were able to make two doors to give lots of reach in room. Man, making a background would be a lot easier also.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice job. I too am a big fan of large converts. I did a trio of 40 gal breeder converts. They came out great, but I think there was mold inhibitor in one of the tubes of silicone.
Sux


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

MarcNem said:


> Nice job. I too am a big fan of large converts. I did a trio of 40 gal breeder converts. They came out great, but I think there was mold inhibitor in one of the tubes of silicone.
> Sux


If the silicone is GEII, lotsa people are using it


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah GEII should be okay. They didnt start advertising that there was mold inhibitor until as of lately, but it has always been included in the product. Notta problem!


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

The only reason I mention the mold inhibitor in my last post, was that one of my tanks had an overwhelming chemical smell when I finished it. I have built several frog tanks before using Silicone GEII with no problems, I couldn't figure out what was wrong this time. It looked great, and everything was dry to the touch, but I knew something was wrong. Against my better judgment, I added plants and water anyway. I waited for a few weeks to see if the smell would go away, but it didn't. I couldn't dare to put any animals in there. I think my problem was that I was not patient enough and did not let everything dry thoroughly. The ending result was that I had to break my creation down and start again. And do it right this time.......which was kinda fun, kinda.
Lesson learned: Be patient! Let everything dry thoroughly and rinse well with water before adding plant and animals. 
Just my 2.

I found both items on the shelf at Lowes. The tube on the right advertises that it has the mold inhibitor.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow. Those are really beautiful tanks! I really like how you used the GS to foam in roots and almost hanging baskets for the plants. Very nice job!

-Matt


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

MarcNem said:


> The only reason I mention the mold inhibitor in my last post, was that one of my tanks had an overwhelming chemical smell when I finished it. I have built several frog tanks before using Silicone GEII with no problems, I couldn't figure out what was wrong this time. It looked great, and everything was dry to the touch, but I knew something was wrong. Against my better judgment, I added plants and water anyway. I waited for a few weeks to see if the smell would go away, but it didn't. I couldn't dare to put any animals in there. I think my problem was that I was not patient enough and did not let everything dry thoroughly. The ending result was that I had to break my creation down and start again. And do it right this time.......which was kinda fun, kinda.
> Lesson learned: Be patient! Let everything dry thoroughly and rinse well with water before adding plant and animals.
> Just my 2.


Just FYI - Silicone comes with an expiration date and it's not uncommon to find expired tubes on the shelf and for sale (or in my garage for that matter...). When silicone gets old it can fail to cure, leaving you with a stinky mess that just never sets up. If you start a new tube always take a moment to inspect the date and the silicone to make sure it looks and feels right. If it looks a little clumpy or doesn't spread right toss it and get a fresh tube.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks That's good to know.


----------

